# Berets and How to Form Them



## PTE Gruending (31 Jan 2003)

Anyone who is in the Armed Forces will know that forming a Beret is an art-form. The Beret is one of the only "personalized" pieces of uniform you get to wear. Now I hacked the crap out of mine, with a cut liner, and a very trimmed "Cap Badge" holder. And now I am getting to not like the looks of it, and the maintenance is getting too high due to the screwed up shape. I plan on going to Stores and buying a new Beret, but I need some tips first.
I really like the "low riders" that some guys in my unit have, that is, the Beret just barely fits on the top of the head, and it is really low and smoothed out, almost looking like a skullcap. Any of you guys know how to get a Beret to look like that? What size should I get? IE: with band not tied, how tight should it be, and where should it sit on my head?
Thanks


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (31 Jan 2003)

well my beret i formed by having a warm shower with it on and pulled the flap down at the back and it formed very nicely


----------



## Pugil (31 Jan 2003)

If you want a cool looking beret go to the PPCLI kitshop and buy the Belgien style beret or any of the regular unit kitshop. A bit more expensive but much better looking and comfortable with a cloth hat band as opposed to the leather band on issue berets. Also the colour stays green even after many years.But before buying you have to consult your regiment SOPs because I know some units like 1RCR allows to wear those beret only to officers or high-ranked warrants. Some unit even forbids you to cut the liner.


----------



## 311 (31 Jan 2003)

I‘ve had my beret for like 2 weeks now...and what a bit.. I‘ve soaked it in warm water like a million times.It‘s like perfect when I first put it on my head ... but when I take it off, and put it on later, the flap keeps going back up and it looks like a bad chief hat. Any suggestions on how to form my beret better.My uniform has to be perfect next week or im screwed.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (31 Jan 2003)

When I was a cadet, it was almost the "norm" to have a cut out liner.  Now, I have my liner still in my beret, but I untuck it and fold it onto itself so it doesn‘t interfere with the "flap" that over hang, making that nice and thin.  Once it is wet, just wring it out a couple of times and form fit it (with the liner fold) to your head, you can pull it back to make a skull cap or you can do the old "tuck your hand behind your cap badge and pull" to make a sort of a trench, which looks silly in my opinion.  

Please, whatever you do, do NOT do what I see most cadets at summer camp do...pull the overhang down by the bottom of your ear.. it looks just awful. 

Bzz


----------



## muskrat89 (31 Jan 2003)

OK - I can‘t believe I‘m admitting this, especially given the aura of Snr NCOish professionalism that I usually exude - but - one of my best berets? Wet it down, found a pumpkin reasonably close to my own head size - took some tailor‘s pins, and pinned it all around - to the shape that I wanted. Wet it once in awhile, left it pinned for ohhh.. a week or two.. then started wearing it. After I removed the pumpkin, of course...  :warstory:


----------



## IceHawk (31 Jan 2003)

I found that when you take it off you should roll it up and yeah, fold the liner in onto itself at least, or cut it out.  Worked for me, I don‘t know.


----------



## logistik (31 Jan 2003)

> Please, whatever you do, do NOT do what I see most cadets at summer camp do...pull the overhang down by the bottom of your ear.. it looks just awful


kinda like this?






I personally like the above look.


----------



## BestOfTheBest (1 Feb 2003)

Does it say rangers on there uniform or am i just blind   
oh i also like way they wear there beret


----------



## logistik (1 Feb 2003)

Yes, those are rangers.


----------



## Korus (2 Feb 2003)

AGH! I really don‘t like the berret I was issued last summer.. It‘s incredibly hard to form; I‘m still working at it.. One thing I find that helps, though, is wetting it as usual, then leaving it on your head for a LONG time, but with a toque over it to hold it down..
Looks freakish, so don‘t let anyone see you with this touque/berret combination, but it does help form the berret good.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 Feb 2003)

Which reminds me, I will do that before an evening of video game playing.. or studying.  I wet my beret, and then fit a baseball hat over it.. works great.  Logistik, next time can you post a trimmed picture, maybe with just the heads of the people?? That was a huge pic!! 

Bzz


----------



## logistik (2 Feb 2003)

roger


----------



## andrewvalentine83 (3 Feb 2003)

Thank God for balmorals.


----------



## Pikache (3 Feb 2003)

^LOL. That was what I was thinking.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (6 Feb 2003)

> Thank God for balmorals.


Damn right!


----------



## Spr.Earl (10 Feb 2003)

The quality of beret‘s has deteriated over the year‘s.

At one time all‘s one had to do was get it soaking wet and put it on the old dome and wear it till dry and voila a shaped beret.

Now the material is so thin that you have to leave the liner in our it look‘s like a soggy wet towel.

As some one suggested above go and spend the money on a good Belgian Beret.


----------



## humint (10 Feb 2003)

Yes, Balmorals are great, but I think that the Glengarry looks far better. Are the Glens only used for ceremonial purposes nowadays (Argyll should know this)? What about in the UK forces, is it the same? Why is it that Scottish regs have both?


----------



## portcullisguy (10 Feb 2003)

humint, My unit, the 48th Highlanders, wear three kinds of headdress when not in the field:

Balmoral - Is worn with combats, which is the usual dress for parade nights.

Glen Garry - is worn with DEU‘s, otherwise known as the green blazer and the kilt.  This is what was worn on the Men‘s Christmas Dinner night, and for the Cpl Dyer funeral.

Bonnet - The tall black feather bonnet which folds over one side is worn with the scarlets for full (No 1 Dress) ceremonial events, such as Rememberance Day and the Queen‘s visit.  Although I am told many of them are synthetic, because these chapeau‘s run about a grand per.

Now, I wish I knew what DEU‘s stood for, and when I‘ll be getting issued them!

I can‘t wait till after my infantry course when I get to ditch my silly crap hat (beret) and finally wear some decent headgear!

Dileas gu brath!


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Feb 2003)

Give me a nice beret anyday


----------



## sgt.shmedly102 (10 Feb 2003)

What‘s a balmoral? What are all these other hats? What are all these uniforms? Where do you find time to train between figuring out what to wear and changing uniforms?


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Feb 2003)

naw these uniforms are really important to us. If we put on our uniform right with out any help we get a medal.
If we do need help but its just a little then we get a medal but it‘s not as big. 
Every parade we go to we also get a ribbon


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Feb 2003)

DEU: Distinctive Environmental Uniforms.  The uniforms that tell the Army, Navy, and Airforce apart. 

Shmedley, those other hats that they are talking of are uniform parts that the Militia (the primary reserve) Scottish regiments use.  As for uniforms, the Canadian Army actually now has less uniforms than it did about 5 years ago.. we now only have combat uniforms (CADPAT, 3 issued ) and Dress uniforms (DEU, only winter issue see above).  We used to have summer and winter dress uniforms, Garisson dress uniforms, and Combat uniforms!!

 I haven‘t even started to discuss the boots I have sitting in my basement. I have two pairs old style MkIII combat boots, one pair new boots, wet weather, one pair of mukluks. two pair of desert boots, two pair of black jungle boots, one pair of the old garrison boots, two pair of parade boots, one pair of low shoes, and finally one pair of military issue running shoes.

As for headdress, I have my beret (black for armour), my toque, my boonie hat, my kevlar helmet, and my white toque.

I have five pairs of military issued combat underwear, five pairs of cold, wet weather socks,  two pairs of the new long underwear tops and bottoms, two pair of each of the old style long underwear.  About 8 or so undershirts. Two turtlenecks, one pair of goretex windpants, one goretex jacket, one goretex parka, and one goretex full body bib overall for extreme cold.

Gloves? I have a few of those too, one pair of wet weather gloves, two pair of green/black anti-contact, one pair arctic trigger mitts, one pair arctic mittens, one pair of leather out and green inside gloves (name escapes me)  and too many pairs of leather work gloves to count.

As I work in the armour corps, I also have two pairs of work coveralls.

Am I missing anything?? I seemed to have gone cross eyed.. hehe

Bzz


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 Feb 2003)

The Imperial Argylls look like they have gone back to diced glens in the field, from what I saw in the latest issue of Thin Red Line - IIRC.  Not so here in Calgary in their allied Regiment.


----------



## Korus (10 Feb 2003)

heh, I have 4 canteens..   

On the topic of medals, I‘ve been in for over 6 months now.. am I eligable for any long-term service medals yet?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Feb 2003)

Korus, you being smart?? Do your time, earn 12 years in then get yourself a Canadian Decoration.  If you are dedicated enough, you can earn a rosette to add to it after another ten years, and keep adding for every ten years after that.  I think the people that wear those decorations have definetly earned them.  If you are going to make fun of awards and decorations, earn some first.

Bzz


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Feb 2003)

Whats the canadian decoration medal?
Is that what you get you serving 10 years, so long as your not charged with a serious offense?
(Refered to as the CD)?


----------



## Korus (10 Feb 2003)

I agree with you on the CD having been earned by those who wear it. I was pretty much just poking fun at my being an FNG and the "Amended CF medals" list..


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Feb 2003)

Ghost, yes I was referring to the CD, but as mentioned here, it is twelve years of service to qualify.

 "The Canadian Forces Decoration is awarded to officers and Non-Commisioned Members of the Canadian Forces who have completed twelve years of service. The medal is awarded to all ranks, who must have a good record of conduct during the final eight years of claimed service."
 http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhh/honours_awards/engraph/honour_awards_e.asp?cat=3&Q_ID=73 

Korus, being a FNG is okay, but if that "amended medals" list had been posted here, maybe your joke would have been funnier.


Bzz


----------



## humint (11 Feb 2003)

Bzzltyr, 

When‘s the yard sale?    

Cheers, Humint


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Feb 2003)

Geez, I forgot to mention my rubber boots, combat, and my rubber boots, dress.  Not to mention the rubber slippers for the mukluks and my two pairs of matterhorn boots for orthopedic reasons.

Two sleeping bags, one liner, one bivvy bag, one ranger blanket, air matress, and sleeping bag hood.  One rucksack, one set of webbing... three military handkercheifs, one scarf.... if anything else comes to mind, I will post it..

No yard sale yet, this is all signed for at Clothing Stores!!

Bzz


----------



## portcullisguy (11 Feb 2003)

On the medals topic for a sec:

I am curious to know why the CD (combat deficient, as I have heard it referred to) was instituted with a relatively low limit of 12 years?  Is this because service is voluntary and contracts are short?  In Britain, joining the army means a 21 year commitment, normally.  After a good portion of those years, you may qualify for a long service medal, which is simply called that, a "Long Service Medal" for the service you are in.

What‘s more, our CD is open to both commissioned ranks, and NCM‘s.  I looked in to nominating my uncle (retired Lt-Cdr, Royal Navy) for a medal of some kind, and discovered that he doesn‘t even qualify for a long service medal, in spite of having over 21 years active service (including combat ... 1982, Falklands), plus 4 years reserve service.  Why?  Because long service with good conduct medals are only awarded to non-commissioned ranks!  Perhaps "good conduct" is an expectation of officers, and it does not need to be rewarded?

Back on the subject of berets, I will be wearing my crap hat until at least August 14 this year, when my Infantry MOC finishes (assuming I am on the course).  So any tops are making it look better are like gold.  Right now the flap comes down over my right ear, due mainly to the beret being too large by about 1/4 size.  I‘m gonna try the clothes dryer, but I fear a fuzz-bomb afterwards.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Feb 2003)

To understand the CD, you have to look at earlier medals like the VD, ED, etc., from all three services, that the CD effectively replaced.


----------



## Korus (11 Feb 2003)

I ran mine through the wash, but it didn‘t seem to help too much. It shrank the leather more than the wool. The flap is almost as long as it was before, and I couldn‘t get any circulation my scalp until the leather band stretched back a bit.

It did get fuzzy/linty, but I just took a razor and some masking take to it again.


----------



## Stakhanov (13 Apr 2004)

Just got my kit issued to me today, and I have to go to work tomorrow, but that beret is @)*(#& hard to form correctly, and get it to stay.  My friend told me to get it wet, form it, and leave it until it dries and that works best, but that seems a little extreme.   .  It doesnt look too bad now, would just like any suggestions on keeping it formed properly, and getting it that way without too much hassle   .


----------



## The_Falcon (14 Apr 2004)

Do what your friend said.  Wear it in the shower (or soak it in hot water).  The hot water helps loosen the fabric. Form it then allow it to dry.  Sometimes the liner (the black fabric inside) happens to "fall out". With that liner out it is easier to form.


----------



## PriceCHofO (14 Apr 2004)

Place it in a sink of warm water. Soak it 2 minutes. Put it on your head, shape it, wear it till it‘s dry.

You might want to wait until after your basic starts, in case your instructors disapprove, but cut your liner out as well. Makes it easier to shape.


----------



## Stakhanov (14 Apr 2004)

Thanks   , will do


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (14 Apr 2004)

I had the worst time forming my Beret, i think part of it was because they issues me a beret that was way to big, the fold went down past the bottom of my ear...lol.


----------



## portcullisguy (15 Apr 2004)

I didn‘t really care what my beret looked like through BMQ, SQ and BIQ.  I knew it was coming off permanently after BIQ, in exchange for much more fashionable (in my opinion) headdress ... the balmoral.

That said, I did exactly what was suggested, to get it looking at least not "new".  I soaked in water, and sometimes would have to do it again a few weeks later as it went back to it‘s original crap shape.

Mine was also way too big, and the flap came down way over my ear.  Oh well!  It‘s hardly functional headdress anyway.

My advice -- join a Highland regiment.  A balmoral at least keeps the sun and rain out of your eyes a bit.


----------



## lostgrenadier (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by The_Falcon:
> [qb] Do what your friend said.  Wear it in the shower (or soak it in hot water).  The hot water helps loosen the fabric. Form it then allow it to dry.  Sometimes the liner (the black fabric inside) happens to "fall out". With that liner out it is easier to form. [/qb]


Do what the falcon says, lose the liner, get it wet,and form it on your head. Then wait for it to dry. Drink while you wait, you‘ll be amazed at how the time goes by, lostgrenadier


----------



## Infanteer (15 Apr 2004)

> Oh well! It‘s hardly functional headdress anyway.


Tell that to the Royal Marines dismounting at Basra wearing their green berets....

Don‘t bother forming your beret at all.  I want to see someone wearing an unformed beret that looks like a chef hat, it would be good for a chuckle.


----------



## Superman (15 Apr 2004)

Seen that already... haha it was quite funny


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (15 Apr 2004)

u may want to take a look at me then. I‘ve formed my beret 3 times, once in the shower and twice in a mixing bowl of hot water. The flap STILL sticks straight out the side and looks like a wing.


----------



## Farmboy (16 Apr 2004)

Hot water, then stick on your head and form the way you want it, leave it on your head to dry.

 When it is almost dry spray with hair spray.

I hate the way the liners just fall out as well.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Apr 2004)

You want a REAL solution.  Just spend the 20 bucks and order a Belgian-style beret off the internet (PPCLI kitshop has ‘em).

Not only is the material better (and all the same colour), but the band is cloth, rather than leather, so it does not crack and peel.  The issue beret looks like dog s**t.


----------



## rcr (16 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Infanteer:
> [qb] You want a REAL solution.  Just spend the 20 bucks and order a Belgian-style beret off the internet (PPCLI kitshop has ‘em).
> 
> Not only is the material better (and all the same colour), but the band is cloth, rather than leather, so it does not crack and peel.  The issue beret looks like dog s**t. [/qb]


Will instructors or superior‘s care if you‘re using the Belgian style of Beret?


----------



## XHighlander (16 Apr 2004)

i found the easy way was:

1. get the liner out (pos)

2. get it very wet two or three times to remove any thing in the wool

3. once you have it formed just right

place it on the floor with a piece of wood over the fold and place some bricks on it for at least a week when you remove the weight it should be perfect.

at least thats the way i used to do it


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (16 Apr 2004)

After you cut the liner out soak it in hot water form it let it dry. Then take a razor and shave all the fuzzy bits off. Martha Stewart calls it "Antiquing" That way it will not attract as many stole away dust bunnies.


----------



## D-n-A (17 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by R.C.R.:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


when you go on your BMQ, stick with the issued beret, but after you can wear the belgian beret, which is better like infanteer said


----------



## Thompson_JM (19 Apr 2004)

and you might not want to cut out the liner until after BMQ, SQ..


on my QL-2 Crse the instructors did a check, and anyone who had a liner cut out, got a red chit, and had to pay for a replacement Beret.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (19 Apr 2004)

"I got my beret issued to me without a liner. They are suppose to have a liner?" Is the correct response if they check to see if you cut it out.


----------



## Meridian (26 Apr 2004)

A beret is 8 bucks.. buy too, leave the liner out of one, leave it in on the other, have both on BMQ. mention you got one without a liner, but being a proactive person, you bought the new one just in case you were required to use it. a second beret comes in handy as well if you are an idiot and lose the first one.  doesnt do well to explain to your SGT that you lost your beret.


----------



## Yes Man (18 Jun 2004)

1. How do I put the badge on?

2. Can I take the big tag in the center off?

3. Does anyone have a good high res picture of a beret, shaped well?


----------



## chrisf (18 Jun 2004)

You will be taught all these things on basic training. Don't worry about it yet... that being said...

1. You need to make a tiny cut in front of the stiffener. Somone will show you how to do this.

2. No need to. For now, you can mark your name there so you know it's your beret. In the future, you will rip the entire liner out. Not yet though.

3. The beret is worn two fingers above the eyes (Eyes, not eyebrows), and two fingers above the ears. The excess fabric is pulled over the right ear. Don't worry about forming your beret until your basic training course, you will screw it up (Not intended as an insult, but a simple statement. You'll also screw it up the first time you form it, and it will likely look more or less like crap for the duration of your basic training anyway. Most new recruits have to form their beret three or four times to get it right.)


----------



## Razic (18 Jun 2004)

Hey man, hows it going? I've been working on my beret too. ok to put your badge on it you'll see a little section at the front thats outlined with stitching and has a round part stitched inside as well, take a razor or something and cut a little slit at the top of the rounded part and just slide the badge in. im not sure what tag you're talking about, but dont take it out, also some people say to cutout the liner, dont does this before we got to BMQ man, they kick our asses for it my MCprl told me to wait till after the summer before I do that, also when forming it, wear it in the shower and keep smoothing it down, badge above the left eye, and make sure the flap doesnt go too far past your ear, if you can try and avoid that at all.


----------



## Yes Man (18 Jun 2004)

Is there a way to tie the string at the back?


----------



## chrisf (18 Jun 2004)

Just tie it in a double knotted bow, and tuck the loops and ends under your beret.

Technically, if you rip your liner out, you're modifying equipment belonging to the crown, which you're not allowed to do.

On the other hand, as a rule of thumb, when you turn in your kit, you keep your beret. Because no one wants your beat up used beret. So no one cares.

I had my liner ripped out before I started basic, only one instructor ever said anything to me about it... my beret looked particularly good... so he told me to remove it... noted the fact that I didn't have a liner... asked me where it was... "It must have fallen out, I'll pass in a lost kit form this afternoon master-corpral."

Of course, this particular instructor, while a prick, also had a very sarcastic sense of humor, so he just glared at me for a second and told me to put my beret back on...

Just leave your liner in, and don't worry about shaping it until basic training. They'll teach you everything there.


----------



## Razic (18 Jun 2004)

just tuck it in underneath


----------



## Yes Man (18 Jun 2004)

Is the badge suppose to go all the way to the bottom of the beret, or is it a few cm up from the leather?


----------



## brin11 (18 Jun 2004)

If you make your incision where Razic mentioned the badge will sit properly.  No it shouldn't be all the way to the leather.


----------



## Garry (18 Jun 2004)

There is a lot of debate over leaving the liner in when shaping the beret- I've done both, and tend to leave the liner in now.

Best way I've found to shape a beret is start when you have an entire evening to devote to the shaping. Start by running hot water straight from the tap into the beret. Get it as hot as you can (ie no cold). Let run a minute or two, and work the water into the beret. Switch over to cold water, and work the cold water into the beret. Do this several times (hot then cold). Finish off with a good cold rinse.

Place the beret on your head, and looking in the mirror get the badge centred and leather rim where you want it. Smooth the beret over your head, starting from the left side, and pulling over to the right. Once it's all smooth on the top and sides, you can then start working the "flap" up under itself. Push the material up and under the flap until the bottom of the flap is even with the leather brim. Squash flat against your head. Carefully take the beret off, and ensure that the liner is not part of the flap, but just sits there on your head. Replace, and keep adjusting the beret so that it looks the way you want it. 

Nows the time to watch some tube, whatever, until the beret dries. Every now and again hit the mirror and make sure that the beret isn't drying out of shape.

When you finally go to ground, take the beret off very carefully and leave it over a lamp shade or something to help it keep it's shape. 

You may well have to repeat the whole process if you don't like the results, but so far (knock on wood) I haven't had to.

The beret tends to get just a little individual- units wear their's just a little differently than others, and some folk withing the unit will slide a little one way or the other. Make sure that you know what you're looking for before you start!

My two cents worth- a tight beret, with very little flap, is the way to go.

Good luck!

Garry


----------



## Soon to be Medic (18 Jun 2004)

Confirmation.
 When I join the Army. I will get in trouble if I rip out liner and burn the tags?


----------



## chrisf (19 Jun 2004)

I reiterate what I've said several times... don't rip your liner out until basic training is over (Or until you're sure you can get away with ripping it out).

I'm actually surprised no one ever followed up to make sure I had passed in the lost kit form for the liner.


----------



## Pepper (20 Jun 2004)

To back up Just a Sig Op, you are not allowed to take the liner out during basic.  I'm starting week 8 and last Thursday we had the Capt. inspection.  One of the first things he asked was if I shower with my beret.  He was asking because it wasn't shaped very well.  Then he suggested I remove the liner once I leave the school, as it's not permitted to remove the liner during training. 

I took the advice Garry posted above and it looks to be better shaped than what it was...I hope.


----------



## Korus (20 Jun 2004)

It will depend on your course staff. I was told on my second day of basic that the liner was to go missing.


----------



## shaun_bougie (21 Jun 2004)

Yes Man said:
			
		

> 1. How do I put the badge on?
> 
> If you're reg force basic, you'll be putting the cap badge on when they tell you to put it on after you pass your saluting test on week 4
> 
> ...


 ;D


----------



## wongskc (10 Jul 2004)

Well, I just got my kit not too long ago.  I'm expecting to get on a BMQ course starting up the 26th.  The problem is that I was trying to form my beret the way the MCpl at the unit I'm joining told me too.  He told me to put it in hot water to soak, then let it dry on my head to form it, but it shrunk while it was in the water!  Can you guys help on this?  I've tried stretching it, but it so far, it won't stretch enough!!


So, anyway, after you guys finish laughing and get up off the floor, can anyone with some advice please help?  :warstory:


----------



## Bert (11 Jul 2004)

I don't know the type of beret you have (large style, small style, or cloth rim), but mild 
shrinkage does occur.  Don't worry about formingit too much in BMQ.  Usually after, there 
are other tricks to beret forming.

Given the situation, you may have two alternatives.  If possible, talk to your section leader or go to 
the unit stores and exchange the beret.  Second, untie or loosen the ribbon along the leather rim
and re-soak the beret in warm water for 2 minutes and put the beret on your head.  You don't
need to have the beret on your head continuously just put it on for 10 minutes every so
often.  The leather rim should stretch and as it dries ensure the stretch stays.  

The beret shouldn't hurt or be difficult to put on, yet snuggness helps on windy days.

As a side issue, a great beret to get is here:

 http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/mercury_shop/uniform.htm

They're $18.50 but are a nice fit, nice size, and formable.


----------



## Maverick (11 Jul 2004)

its funny when a site which you purchase items from says in big letters at the top of the page, "This is NOT a secure site" and then the visa and mastercard logos beneith that. Good Show!!!

 :gunner: :akimbo: :flame: :mg: :sniper: :cam: :rocket:  http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/mercury_shop/uniform.htm  :threat:


----------



## Eric5 (11 Jul 2004)

Where do you live? Cause I think my BMQ starts on the 26th too.


----------



## belkin81 (11 Jul 2004)

you sure you're wearing it right? its not a hat. It rests on your head. Two fingers above your eyebrows the front and it should go back pass that blad spot everyone has in the back/top of their head. Also if you knoted the back strings undo them and correct it.


----------



## wongskc (12 Jul 2004)

Thanks for your help Bert. 

Eric5:  I'm in Calgary, and the BMQ course I'm on is also here in town.


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (14 Jul 2004)

wongskc said:
			
		

> Well, I just got my kit not too long ago.   I'm expecting to get on a BMQ course starting up the 26th.   The problem is that I was trying to form my beret the way the MCpl at the unit I'm joining told me too.   He told me to put it in hot water to soak, then let it dry on my head to form it, but it shrunk while it was in the water!   Can you guys help on this?   I've tried stretching it, but it so far, it won't stretch enough!!
> 
> 
> So, anyway, after you guys finish laughing and get up off the floor, can anyone with some advice please help?   :warstory:



>heres a tip...cut the stupid liner out of it and it'll for 10 times better *nods* say it fell out in the wash or a band of wild cougars ate it...


----------



## Spr.Earl (14 Jul 2004)

All right to all STOP AND SUCK BACK AND RELOAD!!

As to form your Beret !!.

What you do is soak it in warm water for few min.'s then wear it and form it to the shape of your respcetive skull and still wear it till it's formed!
Voila et Beret!


----------



## srawood (6 Dec 2004)

Take advice from someone in the Air Force who have earned there beret as well as the many who have just like I have for many years.  Forming a Beret is easy.  Fist step is cutting out the liner it has no use.  Then your going to have to shave it with a razor well make that a few razor, do both the outside and inside.  Then you get it wet,  take a shower with it or dunk it in water and then your going to shape it.  As your shaping it pull it and stretch it so that it looks good.  Most army didn't earn the black beret but you can try to look like you did.  once it is shaped good freeze it.  once it is froze pull it out and put it on you head it will be cold and might hurt a little but keep playing with it until it fits perfect, then you put it back in the freezer.  until completely solid.  pull it out let it thaw and dry put it on your head and get it fit on your head.  Every couple of weeks wash it with your uniforms, but do not dry it when you pull it out of the washer put it on your head form it and then let it dry.


----------



## Big Foot (6 Dec 2004)

Curiously, I just bought me a Belgian beret, only to discover it was made in Canada. Oh, and it fits much better too. But If its made in Canada, why is it called a Belgian?


----------



## D-n-A (6 Dec 2004)

Its a Belgian style beret.


----------



## Burrows (7 Dec 2004)

I looked and searched but could not find anywhere that sells a belgian beret...anyone have any links?


----------



## s23256 (7 Dec 2004)

http://www.execulink.com/~thercran/idkit.htm

Also the Canex in Gagetown sells them which might be an option if you'll be there at some point.


----------



## D-n-A (7 Dec 2004)

The kitshop in Wainwright carrys them, I would assume most kitshops on reg force bases would have them.

Theirs also the PPCLI Kitshop
http://kitshop.ppcli.com/


I got mine in WATC, cost me around $12


----------



## Burrows (7 Dec 2004)

Where on the ppcli kitshop...I looked through the site and cant see any.


----------



## Freight_Train (7 Dec 2004)

Go here - http://kitshop.ppcli.com/index.php?osCsid=b8142fbf3c7c2a6da6f44071d0255cf9
Then here - PDF Catalogue for the Kit Shop "Right Click - Save As Here!"
after you have saved and then opened the PDF, go to page 39, item #2127


----------



## Pencil Tech (7 Dec 2004)

A suggestion regarding "Belgique" berets: Buy it one size larger -that is, if you normally wear 7 3/8 buy 7 1/2. Your head fits into it differently - at least mine does. The ones you see at most kitshops actually have the brand name "Parkhurst" in them. The are the shizit. If you see a "Codeba" one in a kitshop, that I think is the real "Belgique" beret and it is really expensive. If you get one of those don't take the liner out, they look very classy the way they are. But the Parkhurst ones are what alot of people end up getting instead of the issue ones and you can take the liner out or some guys even leave it in if it's formed right. I don't know why they don't just issue those ones instead.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (7 Dec 2004)

Huh, I would never have thought of freezing the beret...thats a pretty cool idea. 

As for cutting the liner out....wait out! If you haven't even started basic yet, you will most likely wind up getting more grief than you need for slicing it out. The whole, "Well golly, Master Corporal, it just fell out..." line is BS, and they know it. 

Taking the liner out does help shape the beret, but waiting until after your courses will save you some potential heartache. 

 :dontpanic:
A.A.


----------



## Gayson (7 Dec 2004)

If the leather on the issued beret starts peeling and turns brown, simply apply some boot blackener to fix it up.

Make sure however;

1)  You don't get the blackener on the actual beret part (unless your a black-hatter, you can than use blackener to color over the crap that refuses to come out)

2)  Don put the beret on immediatly after applying the blackener, doing so will result in a black ring around your head.   ;D


----------



## chrisf (7 Dec 2004)

Better solution for the band then boot blackener, just use a black permaent marker, you've got less worries about it rubbing off on stuff, and it's far easier to apply.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (7 Dec 2004)

What most of the people have said works the best, just where it in the shower, or put it in a bowl of hot water, and form it. Taking the liner out actually does help aswell. 

Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## yot (9 Dec 2004)

I tried to put it in the hot water, but it does not really help alot. However, wear it during the shower is much better.


----------



## NavalGent (9 Dec 2004)

I did IAP this summer, and our staff were quite serious about us not modifying our kit in any manner. Therefore, i did not remove the liner, shave it, freeze it, soak it or anything. To avoid a gourmet caporal-chef prepared c0ck sandwich, what you can do is to put the beret on your head, hold the stiff part (the part that your capbadge will go on) in place with your left hand, and pet the loose stuff down to the right for a few minutes. I'm sure that the other methods have merit, however you can have a fine looking beret with far less trouble.
Take Care


----------



## q_1966 (15 Dec 2004)

BOOMER004 said:
			
		

> After you cut the liner out soak it in hot water form it let it dry. Then take a razor and shave all the fuzzy bits off. Martha Stewart calls it "Antiquing" That way it will not attract as many stole away dust bunnies.



What do you mean by shaving it

- Shawn


----------



## P Kaye (15 Dec 2004)

People argue about whether shaving the Baret is necessary.  I did it... it can't hurt.  It makes the finish smoother and reduces little bits of "fluff" coming off the Baret.  What does it mean?  Get the Baret totally wet.  Take a BIC razor (or some other brand of disposable razor) and "shave" the Baret the way you would a beard.  Do it all around, in all directions.  Takes a few minutes.  Rince the razor after every stroke, or else the fuzz will gum-up the razor.
Also - I fully concurr - the liner MUST be removed.  If you don't remove the liner, the Baret will look very world war II-ish (puffy and ridiculous).


----------



## D-n-A (15 Dec 2004)

Yea, I Just checked the PPCLI doesn't have the berets up the site anymore, maybe their out of stock? Try emailing them. The only other place I know of that sells them is on base in the kitshop.


I got my belgian beret the same size as my head, formed fine for me, I also cut out the liner.

As for cutting out the liner on the issued beret an basic, I removed my liner before I went on course an no one said boo about it. I guess it all depends on your course staff.


----------



## P Kaye (15 Dec 2004)

Ultimately they can rant and scream and shout on your course about something like that, but it's all for-show.  Guaranteed most of the course instructors have removed the liners in their barets.  A baret is a non-return item, so it's not a big deal.  After they've finished screaming at you on course, nobody is going to phone up the MPs and have you charged... trust me.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (15 Dec 2004)

P Kaye said:
			
		

> People argue about whether shaving the Baret is necessary.   I did it... it can't hurt.



Am am only a Cdt, but all we use is berets. And one of my cadets actually cut his beret while shaving it. I don't know how hard you would have to press to do that, but he managed to do it. So you can actually harm it if you try.


----------



## Big Foot (15 Dec 2004)

For those of you who want a Belgian beret, try the Mercury Shop at the Military Communications and Electronics Museum in Kingston. Look under the uniform section at http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/mercury_shop/uniform.htm


----------



## RCA (15 Dec 2004)

The RCA Kitshop carries them as well:

https://www.rcakitshop.net


----------



## dw_1984 (15 Dec 2004)

Instead of using a razor to shave your beret...you could buy one of those fuzz shavers and use that instead.  Cost me about 10 bucks and runs on a C battery.  Works well to keep the fuzz down and quick as well.


----------



## P Kaye (15 Dec 2004)

Oh crap... I just realised I've been mis-spelling "beret" in my postings.  That's embarassing. :-\


----------



## Steel Badger (18 Dec 2004)

1. Wet beret.....with naptha

2. Apply match....

3.Go to the RQ and draw your balmoral ;D


----------



## purple peguin (25 Jan 2005)

Is it true that you can use a kettle and make it smaller in shape?


----------



## mudgunner49 (26 Jan 2005)

P Kaye said:
			
		

> Ultimately they can rant and scream and shout on your course about something like that, but it's all for-show.   Guaranteed most of the course instructors have removed the liners in their barets.   A baret is a non-return item, so it's not a big deal.   After they've finished screaming at you on course, nobody is going to phone up the MPs and have you charged... trust me.



Just ask the nice MCpl "MCpl, could you show me what your liner looks like?"  I'm sure he will be able to find a beret with a liner in it somewhere in the area -  though probably NOT on his own head...


----------



## J.F. (3 Mar 2005)

Howdy all.  JUst wanted to comment that I was able to pick up a PARKHURST beret from my local surplus store as a special order.  The Parkhurst beret cost about $25 and is totally worth it.  Very good upgrade from the issue beret.  The store I got mine from is called "Things Military" in Calgary, and he does do mailorder etc. if any one is interested.
Cheers.


----------



## BernDawg (3 Mar 2005)

I find that trimming the card behind the cap-badge and taking out the liner makes the beret look sharper.  And when I wet it I use the hottest water I can get out of the tap and let it soak in the sink for 5 or 10 Mins.  Then I shape it and hang it on a door knob for the night.  I usually re-shape it before parades in the same manner as when new.  It doesn't hurt to wash it with shampoo every so often as well.


----------



## J.F. (5 Mar 2005)

The Parkhurst I picked up looks very sharp and shapes awesome without any modifications at all. The liner actually makes it look quite classy.  The Parkhurst liner is nothing like the Logistik, however.


----------



## JBP (7 Mar 2005)

Hmmm...

It seems most of you other FNG's have very anal course staff.... Not to say ours isn't, but on our 5th (this past) weekend, we were.... Well, not shown, or told, or instructed to take our liners out. But told how to form them "properly".....   :-X

Depends on your course staff, if in doubt, DON'T DO IT!!!


----------



## Meridian (7 Mar 2005)

Wow.. I saw an Army Log Major the other day on the bus here in Ottawa... I had to stop myself from laughing at his beret...   I thought to myself maybe he was an AF guy not used to berets or something, but he was clearly Army.


----------



## Pencil Tech (8 Mar 2005)

It's true, the Parkhurst looks good with the liner in too, but I found it hotter to wear so I took the liner out.


----------



## Sgt. Toms-Cadets (17 Jun 2005)

Hello:

I am new to this forum but I wanted to ask a quick question with regards to the beret.

I was told by my CO to rinse it in warm water and squeeze it out until it is just damp, I was then to form it on my head which I have done. I was also asked to cut out the lining too. After following this procedure I found that there were these rinkle like ridges right behind the cap badge and I was just wondering if thatwas normal. I have full drill inspection coming up in 24 hours! I need help!

Thanks a lot,


----------



## KLAVER (19 Jun 2005)

Before or on bmq will i get in trouble if i take out the the black fabric inside the beret. 
thanks


----------



## brin11 (19 Jun 2005)

Brendo,

Have you read the previous pages of this thread at all?  Do not remove the liner until you have been instructed to do so.


----------



## q_1966 (20 Jun 2005)

5 Steps to remember

1. Remove liner of Beret if...
                                                        A. You have a rank that dosent end in Recruit
                                                        B. Your instructed to do so
                                                        C. You feel like having the Mcpl's yelling at you
                                                                    (Pick one, and see step 2)

2. Take Cap Brass, and bend the bottom portion (the fatter buldgy piece at the bottom that inserts into your beret) and bend it back over itself
3. Insert Cap Brass back into Beret
4. Trim Cardboard backing so it sort of outlines the cap brass
5. Place promptly back on head and smile,


----------



## q_1966 (20 Jun 2005)

Sgt. Toms said:
			
		

> Hello:
> 
> I am new to this forum but I wanted to ask a quick question with regards to the beret.
> 
> ...



The wrinkles are normal, sometimes making a trench on the left side of the cap brass makes it go away, but each regiment varies slightly on how they form their beret, just take a look at how the Snr. NCO's berets are formed. 

- Shawn


----------



## Sgt. Toms-Cadets (20 Jun 2005)

Thank you Sgt. Papke:

My CO told me that my beret was fomed perfectly, so I appreciate you help

Cheers!


----------



## foxtwo (5 Jul 2005)

Ahh. I got a beret yesterday and thanks to all your guys' input, my mom officially thinks I'm a nut. I get home from the surplus with a nice new beret. I come home grab a pair of scissors and just start cutting out the liner. My mom comes in the room and shes like "you just bought that!" I'm then like, "I know what I'm doing mom". Then, she catches me shaving it, and the look on her face was so funny. It was the "why did I get a retarded son" look. lol. After that I took a shower with it on and come out get dressed and whatever and shes like "Did you just take a shower with your cap?" I reply with a "ya...".lol . So there I walk around the house with a smelly piece of wet fabric on my head, periodically adjusting the shape. I tried what srawood said with the freezing. Popped it in the freezer. Half an hour later my mom's getting ready to make dinner and she goes in there to pull out some vegetables and low and behold there's me beret in the freezer! She asked me if I was feeling okay and then told me to go take a nap before I set it on fire. lol. Just thought this experience was funny and just give a heads-up to any other cadet: not to form their beret in the presence of your mom. Unless shes in the CF too, or knows about the topic...


----------



## pappy (6 Jul 2005)

not functional, don't till the Royal Marines thier cabbage hats aren't stylish.... 

Still getting those rations of Rum?

sorry Sharky you can smack me the next time I'm in England, opps Scotland....  ;D are the warrents still in effect? >


----------



## Sgt. Toms-Cadets (1 Oct 2005)

With regards to cutting the cardboard support around the cap brass I noticed one of the senior NCO's in my division do that to his beret and it looks absolutely disgraceful. He cut so much of it the cap brass actually acts as a weight and pulls down the material it is attached to. This results in "flopping" and when he walks around with his beret flopping down with his cap brass at approximately 45 degrees to the ground it just looks horrible. For this reason I am hesitent to cut the cardboard around the cap brass.

I am just wondering is it nessecarily good to do this to the beret or is this NCO just doing a really bad job with his beret?


----------



## D-n-A (1 Oct 2005)

I trimmed a bit of the cardboard off. Aslong as you don't go overboard with cutting the cardboard, it should be fine.


----------



## paracowboy (1 Oct 2005)

a beret reflects the wearer. If this Sgt is happy with it, and his Sgt-Maj doesn't say anything about it, there's probably a reason.

I chop, cut, fold, spindle, mutiliate, and yell at my berets. I then proceed to wear them in a manner that most would find faintly ridicuous, or "really cool!" depending entirely on your outlook. 

(Actually, I mostly wear them stuffed into my left-hand cargo pocket. I hate hats.)


----------



## Pencil Tech (1 Oct 2005)

Lt. Toms said:
			
		

> With regards to cutting the cardboard support around the cap brass I noticed one of the senior NCO's in my division do that to his beret and it looks absolutely disgraceful. He cut so much of it the cap brass actually acts as a weight and pulls down the material it is attached to. This results in "flopping" and when he walks around with his beret flopping down with his cap brass at approximately 45 degrees to the ground it just looks horrible. For this reason I am hesitent to cut the cardboard around the cap brass.
> 
> I am just wondering is it nessecarily good to do this to the beret or is this NCO just doing a really bad job with his beret?



As long as you don't cut where the cardboard is attached at the bottom, it won't flop over. It's when the cardboard is detached from the seatband that you get that happening.


----------



## Pencil Tech (10 Oct 2005)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> As long as you don't cut where the cardboard is attached at the bottom, it won't flop over. It's when the cardboard is detached from the sweatband that you get that happening.


----------



## ExistancE (12 Oct 2005)

A quick story so no one does anything as stupid as I did. 

I was issued a beret that seemed way too big at the time but I was assured by the leading seaman it fit great.

My buddies told me otherwise so they took it from me, cut the liner out, made me shave it, soak it hot water, and then slapped it on my head. All of that went great except that the flap was still down over my ear.

I decided I needed to shrink it. I threw it in the dryer on hot hot and took it out. The only real difference was that the leather band seemed awfuly tight. This is where I get stupid.

After getting frustrated over it I soaked it for a couple minutes in a sink of steaming water, then put it on a plate and put a big plastic microwave cover over it. Into the microwave it went. I set the microwave for 5 minutes, figuring I could judge how much it would shrink after that and walked away. After two minutes I heard a crackling sound and ran into the kitchen to find steam pouring out of the microwave. I freaked and opened the door, catching it in the face and burned myself taking the beret out. To my horror I saw the leather band was about 6 inches across now. I grabbed it to stretch it and burned myself again. I grabbed some oven mitts and started stretching it back out. I figured I should get it on my head so I threw it on without realizing the material was still soaked with now boiling water. Can't say that felt too great. I spent the last couple days trying to keep the leather from shrinking smaller and smaller as it dries. Today when I got home from school I stretched it and heard a 'crack'. The leather split, but thankfuly it's under the flap where it can't be seen. I know I will catch hell for it anyway. At least my beret is no longer too big, however I am remided of my own stupidity every time I wear it because it squeezes the crap out of my head.

In conclusion, if you need to shrink a beret a bit, stick with the dryer.


----------



## Funkmeister (18 Oct 2005)

I must be the only guy in the CF who still has the liner in his beret...

I have only had problems once with the liner in my beret, and that beret had a really small "flap" over the ear. It used to sit square on top of my head like a green personal-pan pizza. So I did rip the liner out of it...and it looked like a green crêpe.

And those "belgique"-style berets rock -- my last dress beret was picked up at the C&E Museum at K'town.

And yeah, I did get the last laugh on know-it-all recruits on BRT who "innocently" asked ol' Sarge if he has _his_ liner...


----------



## BDTyre (21 Oct 2005)

I still have my liner....

My beret doesn't look great, but its not completely silly.  No one has ever had a serious complaint about it.


----------



## Old Ranger (21 Oct 2005)

Just pull the liner up from being "in the Flap"just before placing on your head.

When you store it, roll it up starting with the flap, then roll from the opposite side as well, keeping your cap badge facing out and in good order.  Tuck it into a snung, not tight pocket.


----------



## UberCree (31 Oct 2005)

None of you guys shaved your berets?

That thins it right out and you can shape it how you want.  Also gives it the used look.


----------



## The_Falcon (31 Oct 2005)

I am wondering what is the official way to wear a beret as it has been sometime since I wore one, I noticed there are 4 main styles, the "peaked" capbadge with the material pressed down behind the capbadge and most times forming a trench along the left side, the "flat" style, where the capbadge is flat against the head and sorta pointed skyward, the "foldover" similar in appearance to the peaked except the material is not tucked behind the badge, and finally the "Chef" which looks like an aborted fold over due the wearer having a beret that is too small, or they left the liner in.  Personally I like being "different" with my elephant slipper.


----------



## Seamus449 (4 Dec 2005)

Hahaha a good survey of beret styles. Mine is quite a grotesque "foldover" but thats just because when I went in to get kitted up I had absolutely no clue how it was supposed to fit, and neither did the Cpl I guess, or maybe he just didn't care lol... My unit generally wears there berets in the flat style, high in the back and pretty much sitting ontop of the eyebrows in the front. They don't look much like berets when worn like that, but they still look damn good in my opinion. I'm wondering how far over everyone wears their capbadge, I put mine on with the ties in the back at exactly 6 o'clock (center of the back of my head) but I seem some wearing the cap badge almost in the center, and others wayyy off to the side. So whats the general consensus?


----------



## polo (4 Dec 2005)

The badge should be centered over the left eye, the strings don't matter, because they should be tucked in.
Good luck with that.


----------



## pi-r-squared (7 Dec 2005)

Funkmeister said:
			
		

> I must be the only guy in the CF who still has the liner in his beret...



I have my liner still.  All it does is creates minor wrinkles on the left side when worn due to the inconsistent lengths between the two types of material.  The pros of having a liner is that when you set your beret on a table top, it's still formed.  I have a "trench" _and_ I have a liner.


----------



## polo (7 Dec 2005)

My liner is still in too and the beret stays in perfect shape. I actually find the liner comfortable.


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (8 Dec 2005)

I think the best kind of barets are the belgians, i like when they are pulled back with no "trench" and they rarely ever have wrinkles, even with the liner in.


----------



## Synthos (8 Dec 2005)

I don't know whether this helps or not.. But I'm storing my beret formed ontop of my helmet (I don't have any burlap on it yet) so that it can sit on a head-like shape at least for the majority of time it's not used


----------



## George Wallace (8 Dec 2005)

How big is your head?


----------



## Synthos (8 Dec 2005)

not as big as my helmet if that's what you're thinking. It just sits on top... I can't sink it onto the helmet


----------



## pi-r-squared (8 Dec 2005)

It has occured to me that I have never seen a picture of a British soldier with a trench in his beret.  That's it, we're gonna don forage caps.  How come Logistik Unicorp doesn't have any army caps yet airforce have them.  It'd make sense for them to have green ones since some army units still wear caps but none can my purchased.  WHY???


----------



## Old Ranger (8 Dec 2005)

My partener keeps his on a ceramic skull...


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (9 Dec 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> My partener keeps his on a ceramic skull...



Like a manican head, or a model of his head?


----------



## PViddy (9 Dec 2005)

> It has occured to me that I have never seen a picture of a British soldier with a trench in his beret.  That's it, we're gonna don forage caps.  How come Logistik Unicorp doesn't have any army caps yet airforce have them.  It'd make sense for them to have green ones since some army units still wear caps but none can my purchased.  WHY???



oh oh,

Not forage caps again.  Yes, we fly boys have them, but apparently tthe Army did away with them somtime ago. 

 http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34700.0.html 


cheers

PV


----------



## Erik (11 Jan 2006)

Hey,

I was just issued my kit and I have my beret and my triforce badge. Now, on the package it says that the triforce badge is head dress so it goes on my beret. I have found the part where the badges obviously go on my beret but I don't know how to get it on there. On the back of my badge is a sorta claspy, slide on thing I'm sure you know what I mean (I hope). So how do I get that on there? Also, how far down do I pull the beret on my head, how many fingers above my eyebrow? And is the cap badge centered right in the middle or off the the side? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jan 2006)

From the CF Dress instuctions for badges on berets.

"Centered in the sewn on badge backing plate, with the base of the badge 1 cm (3/8") above the leather/ cloth band."

(_In the top centre of the backing, on the outside of the beret, cut a little slit horizontally, the width of the slider. Insert the badge.)_

"The beret shall be worn evenly on the head, with the sweatband 2.5 cm (1") above the eyebrows, the badge centered over the left eye and the crown pulled downward to the right. The break of the sweatband shall be worn centered at the back of the head, with no drawstring visible."


----------



## NavalGent (11 Apr 2006)

ExistancE said:
			
		

> A quick story so no one does anything as stupid as I did.
> 
> I was issued a beret that seemed way too big at the time but I was assured by the leading seaman it fit great.
> 
> ...



 That's pretty hilarious. I can just imagine watching that and laughing. Still, on a more serious note, I think that although your story makes you very easy to ridicule, it is worth it if you save just one person from microwaving his or her beret and burning him or herself in a comical manner.


----------



## shawn5o (16 Apr 2006)

I'm old school and I'm going against the grain and suggest you do everything but lose the liner.

I seen too many berets that look like they came off Che Guevara's hairy little head 

After soaking in hot water, then cold water, wring well, wear and work the fold. (Do this 3-4 times). Note: try and not get the leather band too wet (it will but keep to minimum).

Place hat badge in slot. Don't be bashful, watch yourself in the mirror. Ensure hat badge is directly over your left eye. Work the fold so that it slightly covers the right side of badge, sloping down by the ear. Note: Fold should not go father than the top of ear.

The tricky part is the rear or behind your ear, fold should marry sharply to leather band.

You can use small safety pins to keep the fold in place until the beret holds it shape.

After all that, knot the lace; using a needle or small knife, tuck the lace neatly into lace opening.

It will work.


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (19 Apr 2006)

You have to admit though, it is pretty hard to properly form a beret with the liner in. I have formed 2, One with and one without. The one that I took the liner out first was quite easy to form properly and I hardly ever wore it. The second one I kept the liner in and wore it for 5 weeks straight and it just wouldnt form properly the way I wanted it. That damn flap in the front just wouldnt fold down tight enough, with the liner in, so I cut it out and now its fine.


----------



## Pte Goulet (3 May 2006)

so should i worry about it, if my liner fell out already and im a recruit?


----------



## chrisf (3 May 2006)

MacKenzie CS said:
			
		

> Like a manican head, or a model of his head?



A friend of mine/retired CF member has a model of his skull (He explained how he came to have it at one point, though it eludes me now, somthing to do with a CAT scan?), on top of which he keeps his old forage cap.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 May 2006)

Pte Goulet said:
			
		

> so should i worry about it, if my liner fell out already and im a recruit?



If "My liner fell out" (of a brand new beret), is the best you can come up with for an excuse, should you worry?

I'd say, probably, yeah. :

Honestly, I don't see what the problem is with liners. I've only ever had one beret, since 1968, that has had it removed. It was one of my first ones, didn't like the way it shaped after removal, and never did it again.


----------



## Pte Goulet (4 May 2006)

ive been told to cut it out many times, so i did, i guess ill deal with the consequences when they arise, no one in my unit has a liner anyway


----------



## Ranger Al (9 May 2006)

Works fine if you just let the liner 'sit' on you head and not in the fold, though it forms much nicer without it.


----------



## geo (9 May 2006)

the Beret is now part of the Kit that you receive from Logistek and, after your 1st year in, the CF don't want it back. If you want to have 2 berets per year, you're welcome to them....... 

Enjoy!


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2006)

Pte Goulet said:
			
		

> so should i worry about it, if my liner *fell* out already and im a recruit?



It FELL out !!

I dont think it fell out........ :


----------



## Bradbury (25 May 2006)

First off:  Sorry for brining this topic back up after 2 weeks of being dead.

Secondly:  Thanks to all who posted in there leaving tips on how to form a beret, it helps some of us out alot.  So thanks!

Pte. Bradbury
BCDs


----------



## Kev T (30 Mar 2007)

Okay, I know it's been like almost 3 years since anyone has posted in this topic but I figured it would be the most appropriate place after looking around. During a pleasant and convenient company DEU inspection this morning I got jacked by the CSM for my beret. He said it looked good and was sure I put in a lot of effort forming it but that it was against dress regulations. I  have a purchased beret that is the same style as the issued ones but smaller (is not a Belgian/officers beret) with the liner cut out, and I have the badge backing cut very low so there actually isn't that much left. I wear my beret a little lower on the front like a lot of people but I don't wear it so it is covering my eyebrows like some people. I know that it is technically supposed to be 2 fingers. I don't know really how to describe this any better but I have my beret formed so there is a fold that comes down the front where the material goes to the right instead of the other look where the hat is formed by having the material pulled back and down to the right side so it looks like a skull cap. Like I said I can't really describe it better. Well the Pl WO said that I can't do that and have to purchase a new beret. Fortunately for me the Bn kit shop is very low on berets right now and doesn't have my size so I get to keep mine for a bit longer. A buddy in my platoon also got jacked for a similar looking beret. Now can anybody tell me how this is against dress regulations or what the problem is exactly other than the 2 finger thing. I don't think that is the problem as well over half of the troops wear it lower. I've seen many soldiers with such berets before although not necessarily here. Is the way I have my beret somehow against dress regulations? I've never had a complaint about my beret my whole time in the Bn until now. If someone can also post the Canadian dress standards for wearing a beret it would be much appreciated as I haven't been able to find them. Thank you.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2007)

Only thing I can find in A-AD-265-000/AG-001 CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS CFP265 is this,

c. Beret. The beret shall be worn evenly on the
head, with the sweatband 2.5 cm (1 in.)
above the eyebrows, the badge centred over
the left eye, and the crown pulled downward
to the right. The break of the sweatband shall
be worn centred at the back of the head, with
no draw string visible.


----------



## MikeL (30 Mar 2007)

My beret is nothing like that standard haha, no one has said anything about it in any of the courses an units I've been in, thankfully.

Beret is just above my eyebrows, flappy bit is pulled just over my right ear, an very high on the back an left side. I got style


----------



## Inch (30 Mar 2007)

Kev,

Without seeing a picture of what you're talking about, I'm having a hard time picturing what you're saying. Take a picture of the top of your head, with beret on, and someone can tell you what the problem is. 

Just remember, if all else fails, make it look like the CSM's.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> Kev,
> 
> Without seeing a picture of what you're talking about, I'm having a hard time picturing what you're saying. Take a picture of the top of your head, with beret on, and someone can tell you what the problem is.
> 
> Just remember, if all else fails, make it look like the CSM's.



And the CSM is always right  ;D


----------



## BernDawg (30 Mar 2007)

Sounds like you may have cut too much off the card behind the cap badge, but again, without a picture...


----------



## geo (30 Mar 2007)

Kev T said:
			
		

> Okay, I know it's been like almost 3 years since anyone has posted in this topic but I figured it would be the most appropriate place after looking around. During a pleasant and convenient company DEU inspection this morning I got jacked by the CSM for my beret. He said it looked good and was sure I put in a lot of effort forming it but that it was against dress regulations. I  have a purchased beret that is the same style as the issued ones but smaller (is not a Belgian/officers beret) with the liner cut out, and I have the badge backing cut very low so there actually isn't that much left. I wear my beret a little lower on the front like a lot of people but I don't wear it so it is covering my eyebrows like some people. I know that it is technically supposed to be 2 fingers. I don't know really how to describe this any better but I have my beret formed so there is a fold that comes down the front where the material goes to the right instead of the other look where the hat is formed by having the material pulled back and down to the right side so it looks like a skull cap. Like I said I can't really describe it better. Well the Pl WO said that I can't do that and have to purchase a new beret. Fortunately for me the Bn kit shop is very low on berets right now and doesn't have my size so I get to keep mine for a bit longer. A buddy in my platoon also got jacked for a similar looking beret. Now can anybody tell me how this is against dress regulations or what the problem is exactly other than the 2 finger thing. I don't think that is the problem as well over half of the troops wear it lower. I've seen many soldiers with such berets before although not necessarily here. Is the way I have my beret somehow against dress regulations? I've never had a complaint about my beret my whole time in the Bn until now. If someone can also post the Canadian dress standards for wearing a beret it would be much appreciated as I haven't been able to find them. Thank you.


your excuse of the kit shop not having any your size doesn't fly.....
you can order new ones from Logistek and have em delivered within the week.
Also, you can order two each year.............. care to restate your excuse?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> your excuse of the kit shop not having any your size doesn't fly.....
> you can order new ones from Logistek and have em delivered within the week.
> Also, you can order two each year.............. care to restate your excuse?



Busted  ;D


----------



## Kev T (1 Apr 2007)

I know it's difficult picturing what I described but it's the best I could do. Guess I better get working on getting a new beret soon. This time I'll be less liberal cutting the backing. Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## geo (1 Apr 2007)

Logistik's web site is down till tonight 10pm but....
https://www.logistikunicorp.com/default2.asp?lang=E


----------



## Sukintu (11 Jan 2009)

Since there's numerous ways to forming a beret, what about balmorals for the Scottish and Highland regiments?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Jan 2009)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> Since there's numerous ways to forming a beret, what about balmorals for the Scottish and Highland regiments?



You got to form them


----------



## geo (11 Jan 2009)

There are as many ways to form a balmoral as there are head shapes..... what's yours ??? ;D

I gather that you are not in the CF yet but are planning to join a highland/scottish unit.
Go there, make friends, look at how they are doing theirs & emulate.  IIRC, most highland units would make their recruits wear berets for their Basic training... you've got time.


----------



## TorScotR (27 Jan 2009)

After my first course weekend my section Ic told me to take out the liner plus the two rivets and wear it in a hot shower pull to the side and also he said he lightly shaved the top of his to take all the fuzz off. Im still wondering if im gonna get in shit for it but mine was pretty well formed after the first day and i had a instructor ask me if my liner was still in i said yes and he was just like o oki


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2009)

TorScotR said:
			
		

> After my first course weekend my section Ic told me to take out the liner plus the two rivets and wear it in a hot shower pull to the side and also he said he lightly shaved the top of his to take all the fuzz off. Im still wondering if im gonna get in shit for it but mine was pretty well formed after the first day and i had a instructor ask me if my liner was still in i said yes and he was just like o oki



You do not have to take the liner out.  If your beret fits, and looks proper with the liner still in it, there is no need to remove it.  Some people remove the liner to make their beret fit them better, others don't have to.  Some people shave their berets, others don't.  It is all personal preference.


----------



## helpup (27 Jan 2009)

I have found that with the leather banded Berets ( proper name escapes me) I always had to remove the liner. ( all the rules for not to do this still apply ). My umpteenth replacement berets are now the cloth ones and with them I don't need to remove the liner.  Pet Peeve, a Beret should not have the folded down side covering you're entire ear. ( that is Beret not Balmoral)


----------



## Sonnyjim (27 Jan 2009)

I agree with George on this one. However, if you are going to leave the liner in just make sure to take that hot shower with it on (as previously suggested). TorScot, not as big of a deal as you won't be wearing a beret for the rest of your days anyways. Don't just take out the liner to take out the liner. If it's uncomfortable then adjust it accordingly, but don't go cutting the liner out for the fact of doing it. Shaving it will help, but go buy a cheap pack of razors from the dollar store instead of ruining a good one. 

And as I was typing, helpup, I agree with your petpeeve. Also, if you see a colleague wearing his beret pulled down like an Italian Pizza Conaseiur please tell them to fix it, it's embarassing for everybody.


----------



## TorScotR (6 Feb 2009)

correct im in a scottish regiment. the balmorals are earned not issued. you get them after you finsih your dp1


----------



## Sukintu (7 Feb 2009)

I saw some guys from the 48th, doing their sq with balmorals and infantry badges...
Have times changed?


----------



## TorScotR (7 Feb 2009)

Sukintu said:
			
		

> I saw some guys from the 48th, doing their sq with balmorals and infantry badges...
> Have times changed?


actually I have heard that too I don't know how that would look but I wudnt mine also doing that with my regiment . They did take our sizes for the balmoral the other day so who knows. From what I heard it's when u graduate dp1 but that may be the cap badge


----------



## Sonnyjim (7 Feb 2009)

Some regiments give out the Balmoral after completion of SQ to wear at the home unit, however, they will/should not be allowed to wear their balmorals while they are on their DP1 Reserve Infantry course. They'll be able to wear it after the graduation parade. Some regiments that have Hackles will give the balmoral after SQ graduation but not the hackle. Upon graduation of DP1 Reserve, they get their hackle. Depends on the regiment.


----------



## opie_cic (30 Mar 2009)

Perhaps something of a tangent, but any ideas on how to get the smell of old army ass (not unlike hockey glove) out of a beret?  As an Air CIC officer, I don't wear it much, but a summer in CADPAT while working at a CSTC put a lot of sweat in my beret.  The smell is gone now, but I plan to go back this summer, and I don't relish the idea of smelling that everytime I move my head.

On a plus side, wearing it for two months straight formed that thing perfectly, although now I hear we are no longer supposed to have the trench.  Is this true? And if so, do I have to reform my beret, or is it okay since mine is already like that.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2009)

opie_cic said:
			
		

> Perhaps something of a tangent, but any ideas on how to get the smell of old army ass (not unlike hockey glove) out of a beret?  As an Air CIC officer, I don't wear it much, but a summer in CADPAT while working at a CSTC put a lot of sweat in my beret.  The smell is gone now, but I plan to go back this summer, and I don't relish the idea of smelling that everytime I move my head.
> 
> On a plus side, wearing it for two months straight formed that thing perfectly, although now I hear we are no longer supposed to have the trench.  Is this true? And if so, do I have to reform my beret, or is it okay since mine is already like that.



How about washing the damn thing.


----------



## opie_cic (31 Mar 2009)

> How about washing the damn thing.



Oh wow.  Walked right into that one.

Is there a particular method of doing so?  I spoke to the RSM (Reg force) he said just soak it and let it dry with a fabric softener sheet, but that didn't really do the trick.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Mar 2009)

Either hand wash it or throw it in the washer with some clothes. But don't throw it in the dryer.


----------



## MikeL (31 Mar 2009)

opie_cic said:
			
		

> although now I hear we are no longer supposed to have the trench.  Is this true? And if so, do I have to reform my beret, or is it okay since mine is already like that.



Never heard that before. I've been rockin the "trench" in the beret for over 6 years and no one has said a word about it.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Mar 2009)

opie_cic said:
			
		

> Oh wow.  Walked right into that one.
> 
> Is there a particular method of doing so?



1- Open washing machine
2- Deposit beret inside washing machine 
3- Insert soap of choice
4- Close washing machine
5- Select desired cycle ( cold water is recomended) and start
6- At end of cycle ( the end of cycle audio signal can assist with this step), open washing machine
7- Remove beret from washing machine
8- Place beret on head and begin the reforming process


----------



## opie_cic (31 Mar 2009)

I live in an apartment, you left out deposit coins.

I suppose I should have specified; I think putting in the washer would be a bad idea, as i have the cloth badge sewn on, with the little plastic albatreagle on there, and i would hate to lose it.  So by hand seems like the preferred method.  Is there a particular detergent to use, such as wool lite, or will any old laundry soap do?


----------



## medaid (31 Mar 2009)

Hey! Want an EASIER one? 

1) Take off beret from head
2) Undress
3) Enter shower
4) Wash beret with soap
5) Wash self with soap/bodywash etc
6) Wring out beret
7) Put beret on head
8) Reform head to fit beret.


There you have it....


----------



## aesop081 (31 Mar 2009)

Guess you will drip-dry all over your appartment.........


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2009)

Okay, it's oh-dark-stupid, I'm obviously not sleeping and now I have some really horrifying pictures in my head!!  

Outta my head, outta my head........


----------



## medaid (31 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Guess you will drip-dry all over your appartment.........



Well if you wring out your beret... no drippage! Trust me  done this MANY a times!  :nod:



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Okay, it's oh-dark-stupid, I'm obviously not sleeping and now I have some really horrifying pictures in my head!!
> 
> Outta my head, outta my head........



 awww come on!  Why horrible images? You should ALWAYS think of yourself as beautiful  8)


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2009)

MedTech said:
			
		

> awww come on!  Why horrible images? You should ALWAYS think of yourself as beautiful  8)



It wasn't me I was thinking about.... :-\


----------



## geo (31 Mar 2009)

Here is an easy solution if you have clothing points thru Logistek Unicorp......

ORDER A NEW BERET!
It'll smell real nice!

You are entitled to order up to two berets each and every year.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Mar 2009)

Enough.

If you can't figure out how to form, wash or take care of a beret, after nine pages, you shouldn't be wearing one.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Jinxy1720 (1 Sep 2013)

Hello I was issued a Belgian Beret as part of my Bmq kit. I don't start Bmq till late Sept, But I am required to show up before then for a registration day in full uniform. How can I properly form the beret so I don't look like a chef?. Also how do you put the excess tie strings in the band?. Thanks for you help.


----------



## ARMY_101 (1 Sep 2013)

Cut the strings and remove the liner. Form it in the shower, carefully take it off and let it dry. Spray it with a clear hairspray. 

Or see http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16397.0


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2013)

If it is a proper "Belgique" beret, it will shape very nicely without cutting out the liner.  You will, however, need to find a piece of plastic to use as a backing for your hatbadge.  I used the lid off a margarine container and cut it to shape of my badge.  

Strings don't need to be cut.  Just tuck them in under the beret.  

For more info on your beret follow the link provide in the previous post.........Standing in the rain while wearing your beret works very well too.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Sep 2013)

I always tucked the stings up...that way  I could adjust the size if needed.  I soak mine in hot water, wring it out, and shape it.

I'd refrain from cutting the liner out of the beret BEFORE you are complete BMQ or until until your BMQ staff tell you its ok to cut them out.  I've seen it many times before were Johnny Recruit had to go buy a new beret for cutting the liner out before/on BMQ.

Hairspray ???  Never heard of that...if it works, sure but I don't want to smell like hairspray.  I'd also wonder what its like when all that crap strats running off it in the rain, etc, or have it running into my eyes if I was sweating.

Keep the liner in, don't cut the string and don't do the hairspray trick until you are on BMQ is my  :2c:.  Soak in hot water and start to form/shape it to your head.  Rule of thumb is the sweat band should be 2 finger widths above eyebrows.  That's a decent starting point.

Remember you will be shown how to do all this on BMQ.  The right way (*right* being defined as "the way your staff wants it done for your course").


----------



## Rifleman62 (1 Sep 2013)

I would not cut out the lining of the beret, especially if you are going on BMQ. You could get in trouble for damaging government property. The liner adds "body" to the beret.

Put your cap badge on the beret i.e. make the hole and put the badge in the correct position. Remove the badge. Soak the beret in very hot water, squeeze out all the water which concurrently reduces the size. Put the cap badge back on. Form the beret on your head and wear it inside your residence for several hours making sure the shape remains as you had formed it. This will ensure that the wet wool does not shrink so much that the beret is too small for your head.

Then carefully take it off and place on a flat surface. It will still be wet/damp. Get a hair dryer and carefully blow dry off and on over a couple of hours. Careful not to get to close or you will singe the material.

If you have access to a styrofoam head i.e. what a women's wig is put on, so much the better. You can form the beret and pin to the styroform head. If the head is too small wrap a small towel around it then pin the beret to it. Don't push the straight pins all the way in as they will leave very small depressions in the material that need to be brushed out.

After it is dry, brush with a stiff brush.



> Remember you will be shown how to do all this on BMQ.  The right way (*right* being defined as "the way your staff wants it done for your course").



How true!


----------



## Jinxy1720 (1 Sep 2013)

Thanks for all the use info. I want to wear my uniform with pride, and not be sloppy.


----------



## JorgSlice (1 Sep 2013)

Now how about then plastic card inside the beret (pending removal of liner). Did anyone of you trim this plastic card/badge backing to the shape of the cap badge?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Now how about then plastic card inside the beret (pending removal of liner). Did anyone of you trim this plastic card/badge backing to the shape of the cap badge?



Of course.  Had to trace hatbadge and punch holes for pins.  Bambi wouldn't fit any other way.


----------



## JorgSlice (1 Sep 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Of course.  Had to trace hatbadge and punch holes for pins.  Bambi wouldn't fit any other way.



Wasn't sure if I was the only one. Looks much sharper without big bulky plastic visible outside the edges of the badge shape.


----------



## Old EO Tech (1 Sep 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure if I was the only one. Looks much sharper without big bulky plastic visible outside the edges of the badge shape.



The RCEME metal capbadge is not so hard to just get a close shape that works.  And day to day many of us have cloth capbadges that takes care of this particular problem, but adds one of keeping the cloth capbadge relatively clean :-/

Jon


----------



## Rifleman62 (1 Sep 2013)

An old trick for metal cap badges with a crown was to put a couple of stitches of appropriate coloured thread through both arches of the crown to the beret. The stitches keep the top of the badge/crown against the beret so that the top of the beret does not droop back from the badge.

Also used hard, shaped plastic inside the beret to hold the metal badge tight to the beret.


----------



## Cameron G (3 Sep 2013)

Best way to form a beret is to take a shower with it (on your head) in REALLY hot water and as you are in the shower slowly form it by holding up your brass and pushing down from brass to the left over and over for about 10 minutes. Once you're done get out of the shower, inflate a balloon and carefully transfer the beret from your head to the balloon. Once you get it on the balloon put it in the freezer for a few hours and take the beret out. It will be frosty so let it de-frost on your head and BAM!!! (or cut the lining out really carefully and it will form no problem!) <-not advised because if you're caught with no lining you can get yourself into some serious doo doo.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Sep 2013)

RoyalCG said:
			
		

> Best way to form a beret is to take a shower with it (on your head) in REALLY hot water and as you are in the shower slowly form it by holding up your brass and pushing down from brass to the left over and over for about 10 minutes. Once you're done get out of the shower, inflate a balloon and carefully transfer the beret from your head to the balloon. Once you get it on the balloon put it in the freezer for a few hours and take the beret out. It will be frosty so let it de-frost on your head and BAM!!! (or cut the lining out really carefully and it will form no problem!) <-not advised because if you're caught with no lining you can get yourself into some serious doo doo.





And if you follow those instructions you will have a perfectly shaped beret that looks correct ONLY if you look in the mirror.


The rest of us have the beret 'falling' over our 'ARMY RIGHT' ear.     ;D


----------



## Cameron G (3 Sep 2013)

Ha ha my bad  ;D


----------



## x_para76 (3 Sep 2013)

One trick I used to find that worked well was to take a disposable razor and shave the beret to remove the excess fuzz. It gives the beret a cleaner look.


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Sep 2013)

My  :2c:

Don't pull the right hand side of the beret down so hard that it covers your ear. Fold the beret to the right and use the palm of your hand to gently persuade it into shape.


----------



## Cameron G (3 Sep 2013)

Forgot to mention that, good on you Mike!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Sep 2013)

We haven't even discussed the "trench" of your beret... 

In the armour corps it's a no no but all the other goofy trades like to have them so they catch water or something...


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2013)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> We haven't even discussed the "trench" of your beret...
> 
> In the armour corps it's a no no but all the other goofy trades like to have them so they catch water or something...



"Trench"?  You are being very PC and polite to call it a "trench".  I have always heard of it being referred to as something else.   >


----------



## peterpan (4 Sep 2013)

Man I am so glad I have began to get used to the wedge! Much much less work, and doubles as a pillow during nap time :cheers:...Right, EYE IN THE SKY ....LOL :nod:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Sep 2013)

Slow down there junior, even the RCAF needs to wear berets from time to time .....so you better get one formed.....


----------



## peterpan (5 Sep 2013)

Well just to put your mind at ease Sapper I DO have 2 that are formed I just never wear them...LOL.....and most guys I know never were a berret at work .


----------



## George Wallace (5 Sep 2013)

peterpan said:
			
		

> Well just to put your mind at ease Sapper I DO have 2 that are formed I just never wear them...LOL.....and most guys I know never were a berret at work .



I wasn't a berret at work either.  I was a Crewman.   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Sep 2013)

What's a berret?  Is that like a ferret?


----------



## peterpan (5 Sep 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What's a berret?  Is that like a ferret?


  LOL my bad.....but honestly it's the french way to say it :


----------



## peterpan (5 Sep 2013)

OMG.....I just picked up my other error.....wear a beret not were a beret LMAO....thanks George


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Sep 2013)

peterpan said:
			
		

> Man I am so glad I have began to get used to the wedge! Much much less work, and doubles as a pillow during nap time :cheers:...Right, EYE IN THE SKY ....LOL :nod:



No strings to mess around with in the 'head wallet' either 8)


----------



## NavyHopeful (1 Nov 2013)

A few guys on my BMQ course started doing this, and I just saw a MS reforming his beret this way last week, so it bears repeating...

1. Fill your bathroom/kitchen sink with warm/hot water
2. Put your beret in the water (after taking the badge off, of course)
3. Gently wring out the beret.  You don't want too much water, but you don't want it too wrung out, either.
4. Put the beret on your head and form it the way you like it
5. Put your CF touque on OVER the beret.  It will form and crease where you put the creases, and form-fit itself to your head.
6. Wear that for a few hours around your house/apartment/barracks and it should work like a charm.

Also to note, do not do this:

I saw an NCdt at BMQ in St. Jean who had actually sewn the "wave" creases into his beret.  Apparently, either his staff didn't pick up on it, or (more likely the case) didn't really feel the need to jack someone up for sewing a "wave" into his beret, as him wearing it was likely punishment enough...lol


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (26 Jan 2014)

Hi all,

I'm just curious as to how you all form your berets and if there is a difference in how they do it between regiments/corps etc.

I know some people cut the cardboard backing down, some like the big "trench" thing on the left side, as well as the ones with the leather sweatband that seem to have a much thicker wool, with much more material. I've also seen ones where the cap badge sits basically on the side of the person's head and there is no discernible part that stands up, apparently this is the way the Armoured Corps does it?

Just wondering how people on here form theirs, how they modify it, and if there's a reason or tradition behind it.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jan 2014)

I've never been taught a "tradition", but have always done it the same way. Liner out, cardboard cut down to shape of capbadge, soaked in hot water and right side pulled down but keeping the capbadge upright. Then again, I don't use the logistik unicorp pizza berets, so I don't end up with massive amounts of fabric over my ear or a giant trench behind the badge.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2014)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm just curious as to how you all form your berets and if there is a difference in how they do it between regiments/corps etc.
> 
> ...



Sorry.   There is just too much crap in what you just posted.  In most cases the "Trench" behind the cap badge usually is called something else that begins with a "C".  The Armour Corps do not have a tradition of wearing their badge on the side.  We could go on and on about your post, but it is a waste of time and space as this topic has been discussed in detail and length already.



TOPIC LOCKED


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jan 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Then again, I don't use the logistik unicorp pizza berets, so I don't end up with massive amounts of fabric over my ear or a giant trench behind the badge.



The Logistik ones have actually changed quite a bit and are decent now compared to the purchased ones.


----------



## Loachman (26 Jan 2014)

I have just merged a bouquet of Beret threads into this one, and stickied it.

There should be enough repetitive advice in here to last until the new polymer ones come out circa 2034.


----------



## NavyHopeful (12 Feb 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I have just merged a bouquet of Beret threads into this one, and stickied it.
> 
> There should be enough repetitive advice in here to last until the new polymer ones come out circa 2034.



And by then, berets will be army only, and every one else will be using ball hats, Air Force wedges or navy peak caps...  

Unless we have some new futuristic headdress coming out soon...


----------



## Tibbson (12 Feb 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I've never been taught a "tradition", but have always done it the same way. Liner out, cardboard cut down to shape of capbadge, soaked in hot water and right side pulled down but keeping the capbadge upright. Then again, I don't use the logistik unicorp pizza berets, so I don't end up with massive amounts of fabric over my ear or a giant trench behind the badge.



I've never cared for the logistik type berets, the ones with the cloth bands, even when they were the ones everyone was trying to buy on their own.  I much prefer the old style ones that were issued for years and years.  I still scour  surplus stores looking for the old ones in my colour.   To each their own I guess.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (12 Feb 2014)

What are the logistik ones? The one I was issued had lots of material and was quite thick, and it had a sweatband that was vinyl made to look like leather. Then the other one I use primarily now, which I kept from when I was in cadets, has the nylon sweatband and has less, thinner material. Are those the logistik ones? I'm so confused.

As an aside the thick one had tonnes of material which necessitated a deep trench, but it did hold its shape quite well. It has very well defined creases while the one I use now doesn't hold the crease quite as well but looks better, in my opinion.


----------



## Schwartzie55 (3 Aug 2018)

Quick question about the beret which has some postings on earlier pages. Post BMOQ Mod 1, is it ok to remove the liner to make it easier to shape? Not sure if that it would cause a problem at RMC/FYOP. Apologies if I haven’t posted in correct thread.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (3 Aug 2018)

Schwartzie55 said:
			
		

> Quick question about the beret which has some postings on earlier pages. Post BMOQ Mod 1, is it ok to remove the liner to make it easier to shape? Not sure if that it would cause a problem at RMC/FYOP. Apologies if I haven’t posted in correct thread.



AFAIK, it’s still the policy to not remove the liner during course unless your staff expressly instructs you to do so. Mind you, many do. Items issued are not considered as belonging to the recruit until they graduate. You’ll risk a jacking up, but depending on staff I’ve also seen them make the recruit buy a new beret (BMQ & BMOQ) They’re not expensive, but better just to wait IMO.


----------



## theprivate (1 Oct 2018)

So for those who don't know what ACISS DP1 is like (or has been recently from what I'm told), they treat getting your cap badge at the end of the course as a huge deal. You're stuck wearing a cornflake up until that point. 
During the course, I tried messing with my beret to make it look better. I had already cut out the liner, which instantly made it look better. I tried it with a trench, no trench, pulled as tight as possible, increasing/decreasing the fold on the side etc. My method of forming, which works well in my experience, is putting my beret upside-down in the sink and filling it with hot water until my beret (not the sink) is completely full of water, then wringing it out, forming it, and wearing it for a couple hours. Usually it will start drying in this time. When I'm about to go to bed I'll put it on a lamp or something so it doesn't look "wrinkled" from drying while folded. 
The look  I ended up going for is minimal-no trench, pulled tight with a small fold on the side. Rather than a straight horizontal line above my eyebrows when I'm wearing it, I have it just barely touching my right eyebrow with it a couple cm above my left eyebrow. I find it has a very "deliberate" look to it. Looks best right after a haircut.


----------

